# Avatars?



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 27, 2011)

Salutions all,

I probably sound like a 'noob' asking this, which I probably am, but how do I change my avatar/profile picture?

Thanks,

-_Oskar_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2011)

In your settings control panel, there is a link that will take you to the upload function.

And don't worry about asking questions. It is always better to ask if you are not sure.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/profile.php?do=editavatar

^ That should take you to the page.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 27, 2011)

Hmmm


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone, for giving me a warm and friendly welcome to the forums!

_Enjoying it already,_

_*Oskar*_


----------

